# Uber Symbol Necessary?



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey guys (and gals)- I'm a new driver in the San Diego area, about to start driving. My contact person at Uber told me I should display the Uber Symbol on my car dashboard to avoid fines from the CPUC (California Public Utilities Commission). Is this something that is necessary only for working around the airport, or is it mandatory to have the Uber Symbol displayed while driving? And speaking of the San Diego Airport, from what I understand, we are only allowed to drop off passengers but not pick any up from it? I am wondering what most other people do regarding this, since I have heard it go both ways. Thanks!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

While I haven't heard of anyone actually getting the $1k fine, I don't think it's worth risking it.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

It is mostly for the Airport police to look for. And even that Only LAX and SFO seem to be doing any of the enforcing. The PUC has said it has to be seen at all times. But no cops besides airport police know anything about PUC code.

I say just wedge it up in your windshield if anything it will help your passengers ID you quicker and you will be in compliance. But of course take it down after you leave your vehicle unattended. Certain elements of the Taxi crowd may like to vandalize any car they see with it.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Mandatory when crossing over into Virginia.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This will do as an Uber Logo:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Certain elements of the Taxi crowd may like to vandalize any car they see with it.


Do you know of reported cases of damage or vandalism to UberX cars, or assaults of UberX drivers by cabbies in the US? I've not come across any. 
I have come across cases of harassment and intimidation. Taking pics of UberX cars licence plates is common in AZ. It was also happening in DC.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Do you know of reported cases of damage or vandalism to UberX cars, or assaults of UberX drivers by cabbies in the US? I've not come across any.
> I have come across cases of harassment and intimidation. Taking pics of UberX cars licence plates is common in AZ. It was also happening in DC.


Nope have not come across any either. Did see someones windshield smashed with an Uber Air freshener hanging in it. In all fairness that could have been by a Taxi, Limo or shuttle Driver. Or even a sidecar drivers those guys are nuts!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Samename said:


> While I haven't heard of anyone actually getting the $1k fine, I don't think it's worth risking it.


Ok, thanks- do you just use the paper symbol print out or is it worth getting one of those glow-in-the-dark thingies?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

the paper symbol is the legal one. The blue light up one is not official, but looks damn cool at night.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> the paper symbol is the legal one. The blue light up one is not official, but looks damn cool at night.


Got it- danke!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the paper one and just keep it in corner of my dashboard, it's super lowkey.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Do you know of reported cases of damage or vandalism to UberX cars, or assaults of UberX drivers by cabbies in the US? I've not come across any.
> I have come across cases of harassment and intimidation. Taking pics of UberX cars licence plates is common in AZ. It was also happening in DC.


Some hotel employees drive taxis and get commissions for steering customers to certain tour companies. So there is a vested interest with some hotel employees. Who is taking pictures?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> Who is taking pictures?


Cab Drivers were snapping the pics in AZ. Then AZ Dept of Weights & Measurements would be notified.

In DC Metro a list was being compiled:
*INSURANCE CARRIER NOTIFICATION*
*Ride for Hire*
http://rideforhire.com


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Cab Drivers were snapping the pics in AZ. Then AZ Dept of Weights & Measurements would be notified.
> 
> In DC Metro a list was being compiled:
> *INSURANCE CARRIER NOTIFICATION*
> ...


Get a license plate blocked that can be electronically activated. Problem solved.


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

So, anybody else who does Uber and Lyft simultaneously, are you using the symbols? What about the mustache? I'm told in Denver I'm required by law to have the emblem in the wind shield, AND the mustache with Lyft. But if I'm doing them both at the same time, I don't necessarily have time to swap it around every time, so, a lot of the time I don't have it up there. And I've never used the mustache. Furthermore, I've never seen another car with a mustache, ever. I'll see on my app that I'm surrounded by like five Lyft drivers, and not a mustache to be seen, anywhere.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

oracleofdoom said:


> So, anybody else who does Uber and Lyft simultaneously, are you using the symbols? What about the mustache? I'm told in Denver I'm required by law to have the emblem in the wind shield, AND the mustache with Lyft. But if I'm doing them both at the same time, I don't necessarily have time to swap it around every time, so, a lot of the time I don't have it up there. And I've never used the mustache. Furthermore, I've never seen another car with a mustache, ever. I'll see on my app that I'm surrounded by like five Lyft drivers, and not a mustache to be seen, anywhere.


Oracle, from what I've heard, many (or most) Lyft drivers don't bother with the mustache.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

If the $1K fine isn't a moving violation, I wouldn't worry about it. If it's not a moving violation, then it's like a parking ticket. And who in their right mind pays parking tickets?


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't bother with the mustache. It's not a requirement any longer. Lyft sent me a little holder that sticks to the windshield. I just glued Uber logo to the back of the Lyft logo card and flip it whenever I have to.


----------

